# 97 altima-- trunk issues



## Ccarmanpaaff (Aug 14, 2018)

i have a 97 altima with an issue with the trunk. the trunk does not have a key lock to open. it has a lever on the driver side seat to open, but wont open. any suggestions on how to get the trunk open.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

There should be an emergency release button in the trunk itself. If memory serves you can fold down the rear seat back for access. Been awhile since I had one but I thought the rear Nissan logo hides a lock for the trunk. Sounds like the connecting wire to the release handle is broken. Good luck with it. Kind of thing you might want to find from a used one at a scrap yard.


----------



## MattSF415 (Feb 1, 2015)

You don't have key access underneath the Nissan emblem? Or is it worn out?
Yes, if it's like the 94s, you can remove the back seat and easily gain access to the trunk. I think it's two screws at the base of the backrest and then you push up as to unhook the back support.


----------

